
RedHat to acquire Codenvy - syvanen
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-acquire-codenvy-provider-agile-and-cloud-native-development-tools?sc_cid=7016000000127NJAAY
======
syvanen
Red Hat's Blog: [https://www.redhat.com/en/about/blog/why-red-hat-
acquiring-c...](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/blog/why-red-hat-acquiring-
codenvy-expanding-our-cloud-native-app-dev-portfolio)

